# Question about EOI Skill Select



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Hi All,

I am trying to submit my EOI. Have some questions:

In Step 3, System is asking the Visa type to select? I have 55 points and need 5 points for state nomination. I know i MUST select 190. Bu do i (or should i) need to select 189 as well? 

As a Single Applicant, what should i answer for the questions below?
Q1: Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? 
Q2: Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? 

In Step 5, System is asking me to select the state or region. I am intending to apply for NSW now, but since there is a tough competition, so i may choose Victoria if i get better IELTS score. Will i be able to change my selection later?

In the same Step 5, System is asking "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?" What should i answer?

In Step 7, i have entered my Bachelors & Masters degree details. Do i need to enter my secondary & higher secondary (SSC & HSC) education details as well?

In the same Step 7, System asks "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?" What do they mean by Australian study requirement?

I will appreciate the responses from seniors and those who have submitted the EOI. 

Thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

cfuture said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am trying to submit my EOI. Have some questions:
> 
> ...



Check above answers. goodluck


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Check above answers. goodluck


Thanks for your quick answers. 

What if i could not file my NSW application or its rejected. In this case, will i be able to change the state to Victoria? or do i need to create a new EOI ?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

You can fiddle around with your EOI as many times as you want. It ll freeze when you get a visa invite.


----------



## mikjc6 (Sep 20, 2014)

Dear Friends and Experts,

I submitted my EOI Recently and waiting for the invitation. In the mean time I am preparing documents for the actual application. I have some doubts regarding previous passport and visa labels, so please enlighten me.....

My questions are:
1. Recently I applied for a MRP(machine readable passport), unfortunately the regional passport office left the previous passport details blank. Will this be any problem for me when I am going to apply? cos that manual passport is still valid and while filling the EOI, I ticked that I do not have any other current passport because I thought the new passport nullifies the previous one. I am not so sure guys...so please help

2. About the visa labels. I was in Australia for approximately three years from 2006 to 2009. Couple of bridging visas were attached to my previous passport so do I need to include every bridging visa details when I fill up the actual application?

I know these are complicated issues, so I would be grateful if you can help me on this.

Thanks


----------

